# Automatic Feeder?



## Quisquose

Does anyone have experience with rats and automatic feeders? The kind like THIS one. (Not that one exactly, but you get the picture) Do you think they would outsmart it? Chew it to bits? Would rat food be too large to fit through? Would they knock it over?Should I get one that's mechanism can be put outside the cage or would an inside one be okay?

(The reason I'm looking at them is that my schedule can be a bit unpredictable at times and I think that they'd prefer to have a set feeding schedule.)

Thank you!


----------



## Timberlee Fields

They would chew straight through that. Unless you can find a stainless and glass one, I'd say no. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## nanashi7

I would be worried about overeating or using it to stash/hide food leading to a LOT of waste. I just keep two food bowls in the cage and check them every morning and evening.


----------



## cagedbirdsinging

The stashing and waste issue would be a big one, as well as the fact that rats just really should not have constant access to food as opportunistic feeders/scavengers.


----------



## Quisquose

For those worried about overfeeding- it'd be the kind that spurts out a certain amount of food at certain time every day. Plus, I'm sure that, with some effort, I could modify it so that the only part inside the cage would be a tube that would pour the food in the bowl.


----------



## Timberlee Fields

If you can modify it, go for it. I'd be interested in doing the same!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## cagedbirdsinging

It really doesn't seem worth it to me. Food is sacred to a rat and feeding time is an excellent opportunity for bonding. I wouldn't ever want to sacrifice that to a machine. Scheduling isn't as important as the joy that you bring each other when it's dinner time.


----------



## nanashi7

I don't think rats need a schedule that rigorous. I work part-time, on call, and attend college classes. The last thing I have is consistency; I just do a "morning" feed and "evening" feed. The only schedule I worry about is their free range time coinciding with waking time.


----------



## Quisquose

I know for a fact feeding time is a fantastic bonding experience! This would just be for a daily lab block staple- I'd feed them fruits, veggies, greens, chicken, and all the tasty supplements myself! 

It's just that my family tends to not give me any warnings when they want me to do something and I might be gone for a day or so randomly throughout the year. Plus random after school activities, days where I am too stressed to remember to give them a lot of attention, the odd panic attack, and the annual family Christmas party (which is HUGE and stressful and blah)- I thought they'd like something they can rely on. I like to plan ahead for _anything_ that might happen when looking to get anything new.


----------



## cagedbirdsinging

If you are dead-set on the automatic feeder and can make it work, go ahead, but even being gone for a day isn't an issue. Your time (and money) is better spent elsewhere.

If there are that many things in your life that cause you to wonder if you'd not have the time/memory to feed them, you should reconsider your choice in pets, unfortunately.


----------



## JBird

If you were going to go with any sort of automatic feeder, just use a bin feeder. They are made for small animals and attach to the cage. Fill from the top, so you can still control how much food your rat is getting in a day if you'd like. They are designed for guinea pigs and rabbits, so a lot of them are metal and chew proof. 

http://www.amazon.com/Prevue-Produc...TF8&qid=1376540210&sr=8-3&keywords=bin+feeder


----------

